# Glenfield Mod 60



## sixshootertexan (Apr 3, 2011)

Took my son shooting today. We tested out his new sites. I mounted a Daisy red dot on his Cricket. Worked really good. He was hitting bulls eyes at 25yards and it's only his second time shooting.
Any ways I took my 22 with us to shoot to. A Glenfield Mod 60. Is it suppose to leave the bolt open after the last shot? It's been awhile since I shot it so I can't remember if it does or not.

Thanks Ricky


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 3, 2011)

It depends. The older ones no the newer ones yes.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 3, 2011)

Well it's a Glenfield serial #22xxxxx. I think that would make it made in 1978.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 3, 2011)

In 1978 it will not have the last shot hold open (LSHO) feature.
Do you have squirrels on the stock?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 3, 2011)

Squirrels and acorns. I had one when I was a kid and lost it in a house fire. Picked this one up around '83.


----------



## mtnwkr (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a 79' model 60 with the squirrel stock.. Nice little rifle.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like a nice 22. Got a pic??? Would like to see the squirrels on the stock.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 5, 2011)

Here ya go.


----------



## mtnwkr (Apr 5, 2011)

Mines a '79 and looks the same as sixshooter's. I don't remember if it had the LSO but I kinda think it did.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 5, 2011)

IIRC The LSHO came about 84'


----------



## bass4x4 (Apr 20, 2011)

I had model 60 bought new in early 70's and it locked bolt open on last shot

Eric


----------



## lswoody (Apr 20, 2011)

Good looking gun.


----------

